# Multi camouflage by Cyre Precision



## edman2 (Aug 16, 2017)

Does anyone know of a blank maker that has a license to make blanks with the multi camouflage pattern now popular with the armed forces?  I've got lots of camo blanks so I'm not looking for  any more other than the Cyre Precision pattern.  Any ideas?


----------

